# ARV vs. pre-amp / amp combo



## Rmb3n7 (Mar 28, 2013)

When it comes to HT I'm very new to all the options. Just recently did I find out there were more options other than just a typical receiver. Where have I been, right ?!! 

Current setup 

pioneer elite SC-07 
Klipsch klf 30 mains 
Klipsch c7 center
Klipsch RS-62 surrounds 
DIY sub 

My question is this.... should I keep my pioneer or buy this emotiva xpa-5 amp (on Craigslist) and get a umc-200 preamp which is on sale currently ?? 

Open to opinions and advice


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

What are you looking to accomplish, there are many options, are you unsatisfied with something with your setup? Your avr looks strong so with a budget and room size it will be easier for others help with different options to help get what you want from your setup.


----------



## Rmb3n7 (Mar 28, 2013)

The room size is 18 deep by 14 wide closed in on three sides, the back is open into the bar area which is probably 10x12 

This is where I'm going to sound crazy...

I have no complaints with my receiver but it is my first one so I don't know how it compares to other setup options. Although I think it sounds good, I don't want to settle for just good when I could change out a few things and make it sound amazing ! 

I found a emotiva xpa-5 on CL And was thinking about pairing it with the emotiva umc-200, I've been reading great reviews from both and that my jlipsch a speakers REALLY come to life more more power you feed them with . that said I would be spending 1250 for the pair so I would consider that my budget for this

I am open to considerations for other options in this price range 

Also would be selling my pioneer, any thoughts on a fair price for that ?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

If you could borrow just a 2 channel amp and see how it sounds with your avr. Maybe room treatments should be considered many members say they work very well I have none at this time but will look at them when I have a new room someday.


----------



## Rmb3n7 (Mar 28, 2013)

What would make for a better pre amp? Keep the sc-07 for my pre amp or sale it and buy a different preamp ??? 
Budget is 600ish


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the $600 range you not going to improve on what you have already, the Klipsch speakers are very efficient and with the pioneer you will have power to spare. "if" you still feel that you would like some piece of mind get a two channel amp from Emotiva to run your mains and enjoy


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Without changing your speakers it is very unlikely that adding an amp will change the sound.
Going with a different pre/pro is more likely to change the sound, but it's a toss up whether it will be better or worse.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just for you info, the SC-07 was bench tested to do 120 watts all channels driven. Thats very good! You will be hard pressed to get anything better.


----------



## Rmb3n7 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys!! Much appreciated


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would agree that adding the Emotiva would not be a step up with your setup. As mentioned earlier your best bet would be in room treatments.


----------

